

Ask HN: What's Austin (TX) like, as a place to start a startup? - abstractbill

Austin seems like a nice place to live - from what I can tell it has a fairly liberal culture, decent weather, and houses that mere mortals can buy.<p>What's it like as a place to start a startup, especially compared to the SF Bay Ares?
======
triviatise
austin has an order of magnitude less VC money and much less of a startup
culture than SV (but better than most other cities). Austin is extremely weak
in B to C companies and the VC's and overall community are geared towards B to
B startups. Im not saying that there are no B to C success stories, just that
there are extremely few.

Austin has a great quality of life and you can definitely create a successful
startup here, but there is just simply less opportunity to "run in" to
national stage movers and shakers. In SV there are constantly talks by CEOs of
brand name startups at casual groups. In austin you would typically have to go
to something very formal to get the same caliber of talk.

For example, the talks at SXSW are great and attract CEOs of great startups.
But you can get those same talks in the bay area throughout the year.

------
jrsmith1279
I think Austin is a great place for startups. Austin has kind of become a bit
of a SF clone, but with a much lower cost of living.

